# Battery



## Shima (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there,

Can someone explain the reason for using batteries in series verses parallel in a systemor vice versa. Thanks


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 21, 2011)

Shima said:


> Hi there,Can someone explain the reason for using batteries in series verses parallel in a systemor vice versa. Thanks



What kind of battery? What kind of system?

The short answer is stringing them in series increases terminal voltage, stringing them in parallel increases available amp-hours.


----------



## Shima (Aug 21, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> Shima said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,Can someone explain the reason for using batteries in series verses parallel in a systemor vice versa. Thanks
> ...



Thanks Flyer, I am styding Dr. Chelapati book vol 1 for power exam. page 3-153 is about Batteries. I jsut wanted to know in general if we have a load which way is better to connect the load to the battery. I know it depends on lots of other factors. Your short answer is what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> Shima said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,Can someone explain the reason for using batteries in series verses parallel in a systemor vice versa. Thanks
> ...


Yes, if you are *adding *batteries in parallel, you'll increase amp-hours. If you are asking about using the same number of batteries, then parallel increases _available _current; series increases voltage. The available amp-hours, i.e. energy, is going to be the same with X number of batteries regardless of the configuration.

For example, 3 12V 30A batteries in series will give you 36V @ 30A = 1080W. The same batteries in parallel would be 12V @ 90 A = 1080W.


----------



## Shima (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks peele1 for the details explanation and the example.



Peele1 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Shima said:
> ...


----------

